
You can't say these @ startup school either! - Sam_Odio
http://valleywag.com/tech/modern-and-awkward/the-six-things-you-cant-say-in-silicon-valley-254190.php
======
vegashacker
The article mentions that one of the Reddits already left Conde Nast. Which
one?

~~~
Sam_Odio
When Steve & Alexis merged reddit w/ infogami (creating Not A Bug), they all
received equal equity.

The word on the street is that the relationship wasn't as prosperous as the
three had hoped. After a few months, Aaron stopped putting in long hours on
reddit, and kind of dropped out. When the company was sold to Conde Nast, he
didn't stick around.

Steve and Alexis are still doing the project full time, though.

------
gyro_robo
Here's what I have to say about the California girl problem:

Try the UK and Ireland plus Western Europe. Women outside California have a
very different attitude compared to those inside California. That's what I
have to say about that.

------
Sam_Odio
While reading this, it reminded me of the startup school crowd. Thought I'd
post it just for fun :)

